# Happy Easter from the Cuddle Bunny



## krisT (Sep 13, 2008)

Cuddles wants to wish everyone a very happy Easter! 









Yep its me Cuddles and my mommy made me wear these ears to wish you a happy easter, So happy Easter! Can I take these darn things off now?









Then she gets the bright idea to put me in this basket!









Come on mom, Im a dog not a bunny









I give up! Happy Easter to my SM friends. I hope your mommy didnt find any bunny ears on sale!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Now if that is not the cutest thing I have ever seen! I could cuddle up with that bunny any day!!!!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*awwhh what a precious little easterbunny. 
cuddles looks supercute :wub: :wub: :wub: 

happy easter little man*


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Too cute! I love it!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Big floppy ears on one sad little bunny. LOL SO cute!


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

awww cuddles is so cute!! :wub: happy easter to you too cuddles!


----------



## Pamspamcayla (Feb 12, 2009)

NO WAY! There is absolutely no picture cuter than that. You should enter those pictures in a contest, (if there are any for the cutest bunny ever).


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

What a cute bunny!! Cute cute cute!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm sorry that your mommy made you do that Cuddles, but you have got to be the cutest bunny i've ever seen. :wub: Happy Easter!!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I hope that bunny hops on over to our house. :wub: Cuddles looks too cute for words with the bunny ears. :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

That is one cute Easter Bunny.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Happy Easter, Cuddles! [attachment=50997:17731.gif]


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I LOVE those photos! What a pathetic looking ADORABLE Easter bunny! :biggrin: Maybe that Easter bunny will come visit my house. :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Cuddles is the most adorable looking Easter Bunny! Sooooooo Cute!!! I especially love the second picture ... those eyes!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Absolutely adorable :wub: :wub: 
Happy Easter :biggrin:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

The best bunny ever! Cuddles you are adorable. :wub:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

cuddles your a cute bunny :wub:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Such a cute lil bunny!!! :wub: Adorable pictures!!! :biggrin: Happy Easter to both of you!!!


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Such a CUTE little bunny erm I mean dog. Happy Easter Cuddles.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

:smrofl: :smrofl: Aw, Cuddles, cheer up - you look adorable! And it will be over soon!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

OMG! That is so adorable! You made my day! :HistericalSmiley: Cuddles is the cutest little bunny in the whole world! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh Cuddles you are the cutest little bunny I ever did see. You are a really adorable Maltese too. You are looking good. That 3rd picture is beautiful I think. Sorry Cuddles, I'm glad your Mommy put you through all that because it made me smile a lot and made my Easter. Thanks. :wub: :wub:


----------



## baxterbaby (Apr 27, 2007)

What a cutie but he does not look Happy!! lol!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub:  I want that Easter bunny in my basket


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWWW, what cute pictures of your little snugglebunny :wub: . Cuddles makes an adorable easter Bunny.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

OMG, she's just precious!! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

Happy Easter, Cuddles~~~ :wub2:


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

Cuddles, you are a very cute Easter Bunny! :wub:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

omg cuddles is so photogenic  too cute


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (krisT @ Apr 10 2009, 03:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=760287


> Cuddles wants to wish everyone a very happy Easter!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww how cute!!!! Happy Easter to you and that sweet one as well. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Those pictures are just precious! I love Miss Cuddles! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Cuddles is a cutie! :aktion033:


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

OMG Cuddles is the cutest bunny :wub2:

Give him lots of snuggly hugs for me!


----------

